# [By Demand] March 2005 Digit DVD



## Byte (Jan 19, 2005)

Please post all requests for the March 2005 Digit DVD.

Ask for Linux software, help me find the good ones not included with distros.


----------



## QuickFire (Jan 19, 2005)

*SuSE Linux Professional 9.2*


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 19, 2005)

Vector Linux 4.3
SLAX Live CD
Damn Small Linux

GTA2 full version


----------



## red (Jan 19, 2005)

*get prozilla*

1)prozilla is a download acc for linux
2)divx for linux is'nt included in any distro pack
3)few more openoffice fonts would be brilliant
4) theres always a plethora of games to choose from .

its irritating when u give away a distro without sufficient packages cos u have to keep getting back to windows 

5) hey how about some sound editing software like ardour
6) u could include ALSA support for sound cards commonly sold in india
aint that enough


----------



## swatkat (Jan 20, 2005)

@Byte-What about Vexira AntiVirus, will it be in Feb CD?
Rock Linux
*www.rocklinux.org/about.html

NOD32 AntiVirus
*www.nod32.com.au/


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 20, 2005)

One of these pleazeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Get GTA Classic @ the official page
Get Wild Metal Country @ the official page
Get GTA2 @ the official page

byte the links provided


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 20, 2005)

*One more vote for SuSE 9.2 Professional*


----------



## geek_rohit (Jan 20, 2005)

RailRoad Tycoon 3 demo, Club Football 2005 Demo (from Codemasters), More gallery stuff. Will edit later....


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 20, 2005)

Most popular 200 firefox extensions for Windows and Linux

AGNULA (acronym for Â«A GNU/Linux *Audio* distributionÂ», pronounced with a strong _g_)


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 20, 2005)

*Longhorn*

What I want is what u cant give

I want:








*Microsft Windows Longhorn (Latest Build)*




Well OR else 

_SuSE 9.2 Professional_


----------



## saketkutta (Jan 20, 2005)

babumuchhala said:
			
		

> What I want is what u cant give



yeah U sure cant give what he wants but u can give what i and other gamers want. The things that i need are:

1. Kernel Source 3.9..... something the newest one for FC3 to install my modem (just 38 mb)
2. go to TERRAGAMES and download the newest games deoms and some full versions for free Like=== Mob Enforcer (288 Mb Full Game) , Raninbow Six 3 Demo (135 Mb) and others the one that  was asked bfore "rollercoater tycoon 3" is also there.
3 Plz download this : "Return to Castle Wolfenstein Enemy Territor" from i'll give the link ---  Here
4 and plese go Here
u will get cool games for free

I hope BYTE will give what i ask for In MARCH DVD

Ps : One more vote for Suse  linux 9.2


----------



## Byte (Jan 20, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> One of these pleazeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Get GTA Classic @ the official page
> Get Wild Metal Country @ the official page
> ...



Already have all three downloaded and waiting 

EDIT: CORRUPT DOWNLOAD


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 20, 2005)

Desktop facelift- that's what my computer needs plz include all the possible
tools and icons and the themes that we digitsters can boast of in front of our
confused friends. 8)


----------



## cool_guy_on_linux (Jan 21, 2005)

*Openoffice.org 2.0 latest snapshot*

OOo 2.0 snapshot.

Another vote for Enemy Territory.

Gyach Enhanced (alongwith a tutorial).


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 21, 2005)

my vote also for SuSE 9.2


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Jan 21, 2005)

*I want demos of racing games *
Want demo for need for speed underground  not 2nd version
and need for speed hot pursuit 

Thanks

i will post in all month till u put it please please
put it on dvd.
I like only racing games.


----------



## rohandhruva (Jan 21, 2005)

Hi,

*1) Suse Linux 9.2 Pro*
2) OOo 2.0 snapshot for LINUX.
3) Enemy Territory for LINUX.
4) Mplayer, Xine, with the AMR plugin - hang around a li'l on irc.
5) SLAX Linux
6) If suse cant be provided provde *CentOS 3.4* or the latyest at that time.

What say, guys ?

Rohan.


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 21, 2005)

Byte 

*****AutoPatcher XP January 2005 Released*****

i know you've probably put the earlier version in the feb dvd 
but if possible ..............................


----------



## Byte (Jan 21, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> Byte
> 
> *****AutoPatcher XP January 2005 Released*****
> 
> ...



DAMN! Isn't there an incremental update available? I think I will put that on the March DVD.


----------



## medigit (Jan 21, 2005)

PLZ GIVE AMERICAN ARMY 2 Or 3 and lots of Windows Fonts


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Jan 21, 2005)

*please include 2 cds instead of 1*

please include 2 cds instead of 1 as from last two months


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 22, 2005)

Wish i could see:

* google's picasa v. 2


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Jan 22, 2005)

well what about a section on Mobile Software where u can put PC Suite for Many Mobiles.. I'd like to have PC Suite for my 3660.. 21 MB.. takes lotza time to downlod on my dial-up..

Why not u can also put them for some other Mobiles too..


----------



## ravinder012 (Jan 22, 2005)

Being hacker I am really astonished with stuff of KAV. It is really boss of all antiviruses. Tricking Norton is like tricking a child but you can’t beat Kav easily. I want Digit shall add latest version or updates of Kav in its essential section. Norton takes about 10 hrs to update on my dialup even then it cannot detect some of my great creations of Trojans. I don’t know what they are doing with size of Norton which is so big compared to size of KAV of about 10 MB and works more efficiently than Norton.
Last words from hacker:
Don’t ever waste money even in buying a pirated CD of Norton because it will give you false sense of security. Go for KAV (don’t forget to keep it updated).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 22, 2005)

who asked NAV vs KAV here Mr.hacker


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 23, 2005)

*gentoo*

muh vote goes for GENTOO


NO SUSE... plz as it was already given....


So, please....  GENTOO....


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 23, 2005)

All Plugins for FireFox in Linux !!!!
All Plugins (mp3 etc.,) for Xmms !!!

****** Eclipse IDE !!! ******
Updates for Fedora Core 3


----------



## rohandhruva (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi,

@cool_dude_prav : I will want Gentoo too, but u must realize that its damn difficult to compile - i have compiled it myself. it doesnt have any graphical installer or stuff. Read the handbook to find more....

Rohan.


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 23, 2005)

please incluree big games


----------



## QuickFire (Jan 23, 2005)

Yep...i agree SuSE was provided b4 as well but tat was a Personal edition which is nothing compared to the Professional edition.
n Professional edition is now available for FREE download..

btw, one more demand...  
*Total Club Manager 2005*


----------



## DKant (Jan 23, 2005)

HL2 demo if it's not there on the Feb dvd already


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 23, 2005)

What about some collection of extension along with firefox..., the one indyan posted in the software sections?
*rapidshare.de/files-en/87394/Mozilla_Firefox__1.0_.rar.html 

also
* google picasa v. 2 , it is freeware
* vlc player
 *www.download.com/VLC-Media-Player/3000-2194_4-10337450.html?tag=lst-0-1 
* yahoo desktop search
* ad ware


----------



## saketkutta (Jan 23, 2005)

hey BYTE
i found out some more coool games tht we would like to have . like

mafia demo 244 mb from GIGEX 
conflict vietnam demo about 250 mb from (the donload link) Download Conflict Vietnam
and check out Adventure Games to download coll games like arabian nights and arthus knights (runs on low eb PC also) 
For arthus knights  Link  

Thnx and could be plz disclose contents of FEB DVD


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 24, 2005)

wait for only a week more to get the full contents of Digit Feb DVD

How about some bandwidth monitoring softwares, with low CPU & memory usage, which can provide U the download & upload bandwidth for a month or so

Also it's been a long time digit gave any system benchmarking softwares, like Sandra or memtest86, plz provide the latest version of a few, since digit has already given 3DMark05 I don't think any other graphical benchmarking application is needed

Latest version of ACDSee Powerpack, nero, & Trial version of NVDVD, which is freely available, good for those having GeForce 6 series gfx card with PureVideo

A quick test & buyers guide for UPS would be a good article in the near future

EDIT: If possible plz include the common used softwares for mobile phones, like Nokia Phone manager, SE File manager, Samsung file manager, all of the official softwars, it will help a lot


----------



## Prashray (Jan 25, 2005)

If possible please include any Star Wars series game demo.


----------



## mepappu (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello Sir

             Include Linuxfromscratch book ie lfs,blfs,nlfs,hints & Files which is  required to build linux  are listed in book & site and downloaded freely. 

A live CD of LFS is also available at their Site {optional}

Thanks


----------



## saurabhinhyd (Jan 26, 2005)

give me movix.
this software can play all multimedia formats including divx,


----------



## rohandhruva (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with mepappu. I wanted to try LFS for quite a long time bnut couldnot becoz i cant download soo many packages  
So, can digit provide the packages with a PDF copy of the book ?
*www.nelug.org.uk/torrents/lfs-6.0-packages.torrent
Thanks. Let us make our own distros too, then digit can distribute them..  Or hole some kinda contest or something...? 

Rohan.


----------



## AsifIqbal (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello 
           I agree too with mepappu & rohandhruva .Give LFS and Then you don't have to ask for  linux distros for distrubution , Digit user give their own distro 

     

SO 

DOOM MACHALE DOOM


----------



## karthik_rcs (Jan 27, 2005)

*Request:XINE*

Hello Digit Team,
While including linux apps , i request you to include xine movie player for linux with all the libraries.
dvdcss,
lib.aa.so
and movie players for linux.


----------



## harmax (Jan 27, 2005)

all themes , 
    extensions
    plugins


for   firefox and  thunderbird


----------



## busyanuj (Jan 28, 2005)

Service Pack 1 Release Candidate of Windows Server 2003.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 28, 2005)

*Wallpapers*

Lots of wallpapers not of any celebrity, icons, huge amount of firefox extensions, Wndows XP themes, screen savers, hardware guides, winamp skins, and WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER and REAL ONE PLAYER codecs...lots of them and some common driver updates. I can remember only this much as for now... bye bye


----------



## AsifIqbal (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi 

Include Latest Drivers For Nvidia & ATI & intel Chipset / SIS  Graphics Cards 

& Latest Virus Defination Files 

Thanks


----------



## ujjwal (Jan 28, 2005)

I too am for *Linux From Scratch (LFS)* .... please provide the LFS book, and all the software required to build the LFS distro ... oh ... and on the cd if possible  (it will be only around 100MB)

Please visit this site for more info.

The required packages may be found here


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jan 29, 2005)

I vote for SuSe Pro, but I guess it might not work fine unless you have 256MB Ram. Next choice Mandrake 10.1 CE and lots of multimedia software along with it. We normally do not have many DVD players with linux (except for Xine and MPlayer ), give us VLC Player and Ogle Player, I hear that they are good DVD players for linux, also give DVD rippers and DVD to DivX , DVD to Avi converters.
          Please stay away from games, they don't work fine under Linux. Try to Pack lots of tutorials and HOW-TOs


----------



## rohandhruva (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks a lot all, for backing LFS. We really want it. Please give us the LFS 6.0 bootable cd - it has both the packages as well a "host system" as the starting point to build ur linux. Also, if not already provided on the cd, include X.org and BLFS - Beyond linux from scrath on the CD too. I guess you guys will have to make ur own iso image for that. 

Rohan.


----------



## hikapil (Jan 29, 2005)

*Mobile*

For Me

At least *100 MB of full Mobile Stuff*
including:

Ringtones
Mobile Games
Wallpapers
Java Games
.SiS Applications and Games
Some free Mobile Connection Managers.

---------------------------------------------

Some free fonts from free font websites like, *www.1001fonts.com/ and other such sites.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 29, 2005)

Again reminding Team digit, a collection of Mobile phone connectivity with the PC softwares should be given like SE File manager, Nokia PC Suite, Samsung Filemanager, & the comparative suites & softwares for other brands like BenQ, Motorola etc


----------



## vignesh (Jan 29, 2005)

I would like Suse 9.2 .if possible the live cd also


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 29, 2005)

All the best Fire Fox extenions.


----------



## theraven (Jan 29, 2005)

Autopatcher 5 (jan 05 release)
or atleast the upgrade or "LITE" version of it
yeah its available byte .. 

 Gant 2 Ocean v2 shell replacement

 ur giving away music from POP:SOT ... is nfs:u2 possible ?? 
hehe worth a shot

 latest version of ms antispyware, spybot/adaware, BPS antispyware. *Include HiJackThis too plzzz*

 latest version of powerarchiver (9.1.011 or something like that ) and other compression tools ( zipgenius sux imo )

 latest version of popular firewalls ( viz zone alarm  )

 av updates ..... kav and nav specially if u can

 latest browser versions (viz maxthon 1.1.120 ) with a few popular plugins/extensions ( for maxthon tabcount,windows update/gmail/bbcode plugins which add a button to the plugin bar and hotmail/yahoo plugins which add to sidebar etc. )
for ff i guess theres a runnin thread on favourite ff extenstions here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13091&highlight=ff+extensions

 more boot cds ?
ultimate boot cd, pebuilder, 911 emergency boot cd, or there was one with a combination of all 3. its called J. Bones Tech cd 

 latest java version j2re 1.5

 latest version of p2p clients like azureus for bittorrent and edonkey etc ( they arent illegal yet are they ? )

 ultraiso/isobuster latest version

 spinrite and other data recovery software too

 how about makin march or one of the upcomin issues dedicated to online security
bats already made an attempt with a follow up by me here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11368&highlight=guide+spyware

along with software reviews for AV's ( we soo need this see here for one with a few old versions ) , firewalls with leak detection tests ( see here ), spyware ( with MS AS in the picture we need this as well... see here for MS AS vs ADAWARE vs SPYBOT )


----------



## shriekers (Jan 29, 2005)

I was  just wondering if you could help us make our desktop look as good as the winning desktops of the mag

Wallpapers pleanty of them and screensavers


----------



## BONZI (Jan 29, 2005)

A suggestion for music 

*music.download.com/thecynicproject


----------



## ashok (Jan 30, 2005)

shriekers said:
			
		

> I was  just wondering if you could help us make our desktop look as good as the winning desktops of the mag
> 
> Wallpapers pleanty of them and screensavers



I Second That......
In One Issue there were some Mention abt PNG icons.....
I dunno wht they are but you could provide some likeminded tools
to Jazz up our Desktops....


----------



## prasathvishnu (Jan 30, 2005)

Adobe Audition
Alcohol 120


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 30, 2005)

almost forgot to say

Crystal Shell pack
*www.crystalxp.net/index.php

alongwith all the gallery icons for docks in png format
*en.crystalxp.net/gallery/icons1.php

& crystall shell avi


----------



## rakee (Jan 30, 2005)

*count me too*

Count my vote also for SUSE 9.2 pro..and i promise that i will become the slave for digit...lol


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 30, 2005)

KAV cumulative update only 4.6MB plzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jan 30, 2005)

*SuSE 9.2 Pro*


----------



## Byte (Jan 31, 2005)

shriekers said:
			
		

> I was  just wondering if you could help us make our desktop look as good as the winning desktops of the mag
> 
> Wallpapers pleanty of them and screensavers



IF everything goes as planned - boy, do we have a surprise for you come March Digit DVD!


----------



## ravinder012 (Jan 31, 2005)

i want kav and some live cds of linux coz when windows get corrupt you need linux to transfer files to another drive so that we can format windows drive and reinstall it


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 31, 2005)

Byte said:
			
		

> shriekers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man byte wats the surprise. I wann know that. I wann now that   

Dont make us wait to long for the surprise


----------



## //siddhartha// (Jan 31, 2005)

*I WANT............*

  My list is endless...
   Here I go...
1) Macromedia Flash MX
2) A free LINUX CD (besides DVD) . You see all don't have a CD WRITER... I possess a DVD-ROM... I vote for *SuSe Professional 9.2 *
3) All various softwares available for making WINDOWS XP wonderful... (More softwares like Style XP to change the look and feel of xP)
.. 



> I cannot remember now.. When I log on next.. I will post on more



 [/b]


----------



## Prashray (Jan 31, 2005)

It would be wonderful if you provide some Half Life 2 stuff.


----------



## vignesh (Feb 1, 2005)

what about talisman & windows blinds with themes .javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## Ashis (Feb 2, 2005)

8) Hey Byte,
Listin to Me !!!
I need *Opera 8*


----------



## Muad'dib (Feb 2, 2005)

A really good RPG, which is open ended, graphics dont matter. I just read bout Fable on the XBox, and it was awesome, plz give sommin like that. Also a separate Linux Cd.


----------



## sidshekar (Feb 2, 2005)

Game demos demos 

1. Star Wars: Republic Commando Demo



2. Splinter Cell Chaos Theory PUBLIC Beta



3. New Prince of Persia: Warrior Within

Atleast the Star Wars: Republic Commando Demo. I cant download 431 MBs of the demo. PLease please please.....


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 2, 2005)

i want war of the world trailer, n more more trailers, game vids n stuff 

vids lots of vids


----------



## //siddhartha// (Feb 2, 2005)

*MY LIST CONTINUED*


My LIST GOES FURTHER:
4) STYLE XP 3.0 or LATEST
5) More XP themes.. I am hungry  
6) Adobe Reader 7.0
7) OPERA latest...


I WILL TELL MORE LATER....


----------



## jamesbond007 (Feb 2, 2005)

Iam pretty much disappointed with the Feb month coz both my favourite mags carry Mandrake 10.1 distro ( LFY and Digit ), hence I wish to see SuSE 9.2 Pro in March DVD


----------



## ravinder012 (Feb 3, 2005)

plz include kaspersky firewall also plz plz


----------



## elumalai (Feb 3, 2005)

pls include mySQL latest version

And lots of wallpapers.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 3, 2005)

Classic Doom 3 Alpha 0.25 mod

i knw this wod score more ratings then D III got ...lolz ..

FILE SIZE 26 MB

SOURCE


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 3, 2005)

Plz give
star wars republic commando demo


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 3, 2005)

PLZ PLZ PLZ 
Star Wars Republic Commando Demo 461 mb


----------



## infernus (Feb 4, 2005)

*March DVD*



			
				techno_funky said:
			
		

> One of these pleazeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Get GTA Classic @ the official page
> Get Wild Metal Country @ the official page
> ...



Yup, even i'd like these games on the march dvd.


----------



## raghugs (Feb 4, 2005)

another vote for 
*SuSE 9.2*


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 4, 2005)

How about latest possible issue of Free Software Magazine in PDF format? 

Please check out this sticky thread.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13136


----------



## perk_bud (Feb 4, 2005)

1>Object Dock Plus
2>Windows Blind latest ver plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 5, 2005)

*provide full versions *

     

Hi BYTE,
Don't Forget these!!!!!  

Age of Mythology -- Gold Edition

Age of Mythology: The Titans Expansion

Rise of NationsÂ®: Gold Edition

Dungeon Siege: Legends of Aranna Trial Version

Windows Antispyware

Tux Typing --> *sourceforge.net/projects/tuxtype/

AI Neural Networks --> *sourceforge.net/projects/ainn/

zmatrix --> *sourceforge.net/projects/zmatrix/

Indian Linux (IndLinux) --> *sourceforge.net/projects/indlinux/

xdesktopwaves --> *sourceforge.net/projects/xdesktopwaves/

YahooFriend --> *sourceforge.net/projects/yahoofriend/

Mplayer ** --> *www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/news.html

Muine 0.8.1 --> *www.audiocoding.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=166

War 3D -->  *sourceforge.net/projects/war3d/ 

Nasa Worldwind


----------



## amitpagarwal (Feb 6, 2005)

Will it be possible for you to put 3DS Max 7 trial on the next Digit CD.

Discreet provides a trial version as well as complete tutorials on their website.

It is impossible to download them on a dial-up.


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 6, 2005)

How about a fundoo tutorial on LINUX from the begining? Latest version of Zone Alarm Pro and trial Version of NORTON INTERNET SECURITY 2005


----------



## Shwetabh Goel (Feb 6, 2005)

Guys,
How bout giving some Counterstrike & HL2 maps & bots like u used 2 give for Quake 3?

Also plz try 2 give the demo of Commandos 3: Destination Berlin

Tnx


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2005)

autopatcher xp 5


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 7, 2005)

PLz PLz Plz
Do include
1)  Star Wars Republic Commando Demo

2)   Splinter Cell Chaos Theory Public Theory Beta

3)   Winning Eleven Soccer 8 Demo


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi byte
Can you give more full version games in march DVD?
You haven't given one in last 3 months
Max payne will do
2 will be better
but really i want call of duty beskerville demo 
Longhorn transformation pack 8
Can you give demo or full of Imperium gallactica 2 or 1
spellings may be wrong
bye


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 7, 2005)

Byte
You can find Imperium Galactica 2 Demo at *gr.bolt.com/download/pc/strategy/imperium_galactica_2.htm
you can also find it at www.download.com
Thanks in advance


----------



## vignesh (Feb 7, 2005)

include 2 or 3 live cds instead of a 3 2 gb distros.You can have as many live cds as they fit.


----------



## Harman (Feb 8, 2005)

*I want................*

Yo ppl!!

i wan all d above and will ya ppl plz include some old mobo drivers..
i haf azza 810 and cant find non-corrupt sounddrivers (soundmax 1881D)..  
yep ppl!

yo!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 8, 2005)

Well.. It would be great if you give something for developers this time .. 

Please include MSDN Updates ..

And Crystal Reports ...


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 8, 2005)

batty back from coma :O 

ne ways, i do have more softwares up my sleeve, and i am thinkin of writing a tutorial to give with digit

will keep ya updated


----------



## saurabhinhyd (Feb 8, 2005)

no more distros plz.
instead give some linux software to make it more useable.
for example, include some media players, video drivers, themes, etc...
all this for fc3 u included in jan dvd.


----------



## Bomb (Feb 8, 2005)

Why dont you give us something like the "CHIP CD SEEK" ?


----------



## ycr007 (Feb 9, 2005)

Bomb said:
			
		

> Why dont you give us something like the "CHIP CD SEEK" ?



Thatz what we all wud Luv.......

Get back The Digit Archives setion......Better still if in new format....
But old Format bhi Chalega


----------



## techpro_bunty (Feb 9, 2005)

*software 4 march 2005 DVD*

I want addons for Opera 7 and Mozilla. I also want latest versions of Opera and Mozilla. Can You provide something like CHIP CD SEEK for your archieve section. Why don't u give Wallpapers in CD! In DVD why don't u include Full version games? u haven't given any for 3 months.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes please include the digit  archives


----------



## hitesh_hg (Feb 10, 2005)

Autopatcherxp 5 
*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=274125

Adobe Acrobat Professional Tryout 7
*www.adobe.com/products/acrobatpro/tryout.html
Direct link for above download....
*ardownload.adobe.com/pub/adobe/acrobat/win/7x/7.0/misc/AcTR7EFG.exe


Please 
Hitesh Gupta


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Feb 10, 2005)

*march 2005*

cud u plz provide 1) Everest dictionary 2) Quark Express 3) Lord of the Rins ebook


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 10, 2005)

Its RINGS not Rins


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 10, 2005)

yeh maybe u want rin safaydi trailer


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 10, 2005)

can u try giving the full version of a game.. i played this game long back but i lost it cos of sum damn viruses.. n am not gettin a fullversion.. name is death rally.. its kinda funny game but gud game play.. and graphics.. also try giving evergreen oldies like DOOM,DOOMII,HEXEN II(FULL VERSION) etc


----------



## abhijitsam (Feb 10, 2005)

*required software on Digit CD/DVD March 2005*

I would like to see the following game demos put on the CD/DVD :

1. Atari Topspin Tennis Demo. ( file size : 2 variants of 289 MB and 230 MB )
download link for this game : 
*www.download.com/Top-Spin-demo/3000-7477_4-10313390.html

2. EA Sports UEFA Champions League 2004-05 Demo. ( file size : 165 MB )
download link for this game :
*www.pcgameworld.com/details.php/id/5716/

3. Winning Eleven 8 International Demo (Soccer). ( file size : 199 MB )
download link for this game :
*www.download.com/World-Soccer-Winning-Eleven-8-International-demo/3000-7476-10361476.html

These are fantastic game demos in the Sports genre at the moment.
I hope you would put all/any of them in the CD/DVD.


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: software 4 march 2005 DVD*



			
				techpro_bunty said:
			
		

> Why don't u give Wallpapers in CD! In DVD why don't u include Full version games? u haven't given any for 3 months.


Have digit ran out of Full version games????
May be they should get it from skoar


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Feb 11, 2005)

*march 2005*

sorry!!   wanted LOTR -- lord of the rings-- wud also like principia mathematica


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 11, 2005)

I second Top spin tennis and winning eleven soccer demo





> 1. Atari Topspin Tennis Demo. ( file size : 2 variants of 289 MB and 230 MB )


3. Winning Eleven 8 International Demo (Soccer). ( file size : 199 MB ) 

and plzzz include my earlier request of
1) star wars republic commando demo 431 mb
2) splinter cell  chaos theory beta[/quote]


----------



## kunwar (Feb 12, 2005)

*i got wild metal countryand gta1 from SKOAR!  BUT BOTH these*

both these games are very very, very bad games.

instead demos of very,very cool and latest action games like Chaos theory,Battlefield:Vietnam, Ghost Recon 2,Star Wars:Battlefront,Tribes:Venegence are great idaes.


trust  me  these are very, very cooooooool games


----------



## BLITZ~KRIEG! (Feb 12, 2005)

*march 2005*

how about some mobile games and polytoneS?


----------



## Shwetabh Goel (Feb 12, 2005)

guys, may be u could give the game "Siege of Avalon"(Even demo will do but full game will be better). It's a really good RPG game.
Also due to some unknown reason, u guys have stopped giving any flight combat games. The last flight combat game you gave was "Lock on" in Nov 2003 CD.
Please try 2 give some flight combat games.
Tnx


----------



## saketkutta (Feb 12, 2005)

Byte I would like to have the games tht i posted in this forum before 

P.S and i am jus testing the quick reply


----------



## hard_rock (Feb 13, 2005)

I already gotthe linux distros wanted by me............Now I need:

StyleXP 3.0
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX


----------



## vysakh (Feb 13, 2005)

i *DEMAND* dr.divx


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 13, 2005)

Earlier i had demand *Microsoft Windows Longhorn Latest Build*, but thats not possible and i just need to dream abt it.

Well why dont u guys pester MS for *Windows XP 64bit* since many have already gone fr 64 bit and we daily get new threads regarding it, makes sense dosent it  MS could give it bcos its in *public beta testing phase= FREE*

Note: idont have AMD64, i got P3 733 MHz. Just give this fr ppl who have 64bit but not a proper net connection to download it


----------



## Prashray (Feb 13, 2005)

Please provide the animatrix series this time.


----------



## joyjoy1232002 (Feb 13, 2005)

hi 
wat about some real study mat ,well MIT has decided to give away all its courseware free, lot of video lectures online by gr8 professors try to put some of them on ur dvd why not start with physics,mathematics it will be useful to the student community in particular
 the link is
*ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb
*ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Physics/8-02Electricity-and-MagnetismSpring2002/VideoLectures/index.htm


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Feb 14, 2005)

SuSE 9.2 The Ultimate............... Gimme dat!


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 14, 2005)

Please give the game demos of both or anyone of these
1. Dawn (The nVIDIA pixie)    and 
2. Ogre 
available in the Geforce FX downlods section at  *www.nvidia.com/page/5200_demos.html

They are too big to download on my dialup connection. I want to test can these games efficiently use my graphics card, after all they are developed specially for GeForce FX cards.

Please Please Please... any one of them (preferably Dawn, its small too.)


----------



## harmax (Feb 14, 2005)

J2EE SDK 1.4
J2ME WIRELESS TOOLKITS
ALL OTHER USEFUL API's


----------



## ankursmart (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, I would like to request for distributing debian testing release CD iso's. Probably it's time for digitsters to have a different taste and feel of Linux, instead of regular Fedora, Mandrake and Suse stuff...

*ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/cd-images/debian-weekly/i386/

Probably, you can bundle 4-6 iso's to start with and then provide incremental iso releases...instead of repeat "System Essentials" stuff...which is almost useless for regular subscribers..I hope am not sounding harsh..but that's my point of view.

Debian opens a lot of options...and Gentoo as well for that matter to try out new things and stuff...instead of reinstalling the complete system as such...

Thank you.


----------



## manas (Feb 15, 2005)

i have a long list of wishes:
a logon screen changer
starclock
firefox plugins......to name a few.


----------



## mAYHEM (Feb 15, 2005)

Autopatcher XP Jan 2005 Full.
MAC OS X Transformation Pack
Longhorn Transformatio Pack 9


----------

